# ONLY in my neiborhood!!!!!!



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OK i know im crazy and always wrong about everything ........i blame it on the hormones.
And thaught today was one of the days im overreacting AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We were doing laundry and a fellow tennant told me someone gonna tow your car (hubby not concerned at all) so i ran out to my car and someone had broken into it made a mess ,took the emerg break off and marked on my windows TNT SWEET.......all the signs of getting towed but no tow truck there .....hummmm i left hubby at the car and ran to management and alerted security someone is stealing cars .
Management (who already hate me ) dont believe anything im saying so i told them come to my car she did ..........I told her im not leaving my car these people are coming back for sure because my car is marked for death lol

Waiting by my car i stopped everyone who's cars were marked and told them they are going to steal your car you better hurry back and they did .
I waited 6 hours in the hot sun and hubby getting irratated with me .....saying its nothing really no ones coming to take any cars ........
LOW and behold some jerk came with like 7 tow trucks thinking he was going to steal more cars from our buildings .yelling he was within legal rights and he works for the police and metcap and has the paperwork to prove it !!
I was thinking maybe he was lagit (because hubbys always right)
untill i heard the F word come out of his mouth .
Cops came and aparently he is not lagit and i was right HE WAS STEALING CARS!!!!!!!!! had already stole about 10 or more and when it came time to get them back ........they couldnt without the police as he sold some of the cars already...................
So the rifeling through our car was for the ownership so he could sell it eeeeeeek.
Only in this area could something like this happen!!!!!!

Hubby and i are seriously contemplating buying a house and have contacted an agent and broker .......although i hate living in a house at least i can have peace of mind ..
Thanks to our neibour not letting them take our car it wasnt stolen ......................and we must get them a gift certificate for thanks........
maybe we will make the news again this week too!!!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wow, only in scarlem.

Stealing the registrations...that's clever. Coming with 10 tow trucks, now that's bold. Did the tow truck drivers get dinged for being accessory to the crime?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmmm reminds me of when my car was stolen... And dumped about 10 mins away LOL


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

The tow drivers played dumb ... but they knew as soon as the lot of ud approached the guy the tow truck took off ...
But they screwed with the wrong car .......had they not marked my car for tow they woulda gotten away with it .
Last time i checked the cops were still with the tow truck drivers,so im not sure ...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, we had our car stolen once too, but they found it like 15 minutes away in somewhere in Cedarbrae.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't have a car, but my bike was stolen. I had it locked up and they broke my lock and took off with it. I had to walk home and it was -18. I was pissed.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, that was quick thinking, how do you know that TNT SWEET means they where going to steal your car?
Where about do you live anyway? I've seem some really bold and nutty crime before, but this is the first time I've heard of something like this.
If there is ever a next time, you should take a camera and record all the liscense plate number of those tow trucks and bust the entire ring instead of just one guy.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Where is this place? Not in Canada, is it?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I knew something was off when they were going to tow my car .
Our building dont operate like that , just tow the cars .
Parking notices first ,and then they do a big check of the lot with apt number and plate number .

Yes it happened a few months back i read it in the paper wasnt in the news tho,and no one was caught.

google these addresses.......beautiful area too much violance

1340,1350,1360 danforth road


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

conix67 said:


> Where is this place? Not in Canada, is it?


welcome to the decline of the planet Terra.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I believe Toronto Police department needs to be a little more diligent in patrolling all areas of city, instead of trapping naive speeders at 100->80 zones and stuff like that.

The crimes like this occur because they can get away with it. Thieves and criminals are not afraid of police or legal system in Toronto anymore.

I'm sorry to hear the trouble you went through, and an experience like this will make you feel uncomfortable living there forever!

You may want to consider a condominium instead of a house, they usually have more secure parking area (although cannot be claimed 100% safe).


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

That's why they call it GTA... Grand theft Auto....


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Lmao......


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, you waited 6 hours!!! You're hubby must be one patient guy, I have a hard time waiting 20 min for my wife...


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

NAW he was making smart remarks till i told him to SHUT UP lol 
He was saying no ones coming to steal our car and just getting on my nerves.
He is sorry tho and glad i was being so persistant, because if it wasnt for me they woulda kept coming and stealing cars all night .and our car was next .
Granted our car is old and if not for vandalism around here would still look spanking new .


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> NAW he was making smart remarks till i told him to SHUT UP lol
> .


Ok, now that sounds familiar... haha

Don't worry, living in a house isn't so bad. It's the reno's that will drive you nuts.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

conix67 said:


> I believe Toronto Police department needs to be a little more diligent in patrolling all areas of city, instead of trapping naive speeders at 100->80 zones and stuff like that.


I agree, speeding in a straight line for the most part isn't so bad compared to weaving and swerving in and out of rush hour traffic in an all out effort to do the posted speed limit when everyone is packed up at 8AM in the morning doing 1/2 the limit.

Oh yeah, while I was away from the GTA for the last 6 years, it seems that red light running has overtaken hockey as the favorite provincial pastime!

I guess neither of these two offenses are as lucrative/easy to catch to generate funds as speeding is...



Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, that was quick thinking, how do you know that TNT SWEET means they where going to steal your car?
> Where about do you live anyway? I've seem some really bold and nutty crime before, but this is the first time I've heard of something like this.


I've heard of single tow trucks, but never a fleet! I'm curious too - what does TNT SWEET signify?


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

From what I've heard, the cops down there are as crooked as a bolt of lightning. I wouldn't be surprised if they were in on the take.

"Not in Toronto!" you say?

Wake up....


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Gee the bank took a long time to call .........I almost forgot about buying a house lol
Last time we baught a house we got screwed on the interest and had a broker .......boy did we get suckered as first time buyers lol
At least this time we are educated!!!
My greatest fear is i will hate the house like i did the last time .
So this time Im going to be picky .
But i have been looking in this area LMAO...........


----------

